# Heading to Hershey.....other than Hershey Park suggestions



## mdurette (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello All:

We will be headed to the Suites at Hershey for a week soon.    Any suggestions for day trips or simple things to do in the area to break up the day?

Nothing fancy just a couple ideas to break up the days we may not be in the park.  Family of 2 adults and a 13 YO girl.     Outdoor options preferred.

Also, feel free to add any other tid-bits of info you think I may find helpful!


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 12, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Hello All:
> 
> We will be headed to the Suites at Hershey for a week soon.    Any suggestions for day trips or simple things to do in the area to break up the day?
> 
> ...



It's about an hour away, but Gettysburg is an amazing place.  We went last summer.  We'd overnighted in Wilkes-Barre, and were enroute to Massanutten.  We thought we'd stop for a couple of hours to waste time.  MISTAKE!  We wished that we'd left earlier out of WB that morning to maximize our time there.  It was incredible.  Especially since Audrey and Edward had just finished 8th grade, which is American History focused here in Maine.  If we ever end up back in that area, we will plan more time for a second trip.  The park is huge...there is lots of opportunity for walking/reflecting.  Such a peaceful place that was once so war-torn.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 12, 2019)

Hershey Gardens and Zoo America. I love the Amish Country- Lancaster, PA and the little towns around it, like Intercourse.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 12, 2019)

I second Gettysburg.

I would spend a day in the Lancaster area.  It's only about 45 minutes.  Check out the Amish and go to a couple of farmers markets. Lot's of antiquing.  One of the coolest places I've ever been to is Dutch Wonderland.  It's ten minutes east of Lancaster, but is probably not the scene for a 13 year old.  Check out their web site. 

If you are into baseball at all, Harrisburg has a AA team that plays on City Island.  Very neat venue.


----------



## JudiZ (Jun 12, 2019)

When our children were younger, they enjoyed Crayola Museum and Experience (about an hour from Hershey), the pretzel factory in Lititz (sp?) and Gettysburg. Gettysburg grew on them as they grew older but they always felt at the head of the class with their Civil War history! We love that area and were just recently thinking it was time to return with the next generation of Zs.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 12, 2019)

If you have never done a corn maze, I think there are a couple within a 45 minute drive.  We enjoy https://www.cherrycrestfarm.com/.  I think the ideal age is 10-11 for most of the other activities there but she might enjoy them too.
If you are Christian the Sight and Sound Theater puts on quite a show.


----------



## PeterS (Jun 13, 2019)

We enjoy the AACA Car museum... sometimes they even run programs for kids.

Check the website www.aacamuseum.org

Enjoy


----------



## rboesl (Jun 13, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Hershey Gardens and Zoo America. I love the Amish Country- Lancaster, PA and the little towns around it, like Intercourse.


If you do make the trip to Amish Country be sure to try some Shoefly Pie. It's a unique Amish pie. One of the best places to get a pie is at Dutch Haven located at 2857 Lincoln Hwy A, Ronks, PA 17572. There's also a very good restaurant right next door with home made style dishes.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 13, 2019)

rboesl said:


> If you do make the trip to Amish Country be sure to try some Shoefly Pie. It's a unique Amish pie. One of the best places to get a pie is at Dutch Haven located at 2857 Lincoln Hwy A, Ronks, PA 17572. There's also a very good restaurant right next door with home made style dishes.




Oh- I really like Shoefly Pie! Have had it there and brought some home!


----------



## mdurette (Jun 15, 2019)

Thanks all for the suggestions - I wasn't even thinking Gettysburg.    

I noticed there are caverns close by and the auto museum and state police museum too.    Kiddo and I are not into history or cars or police gear - but DH is....so we may make sacrifice for a few hours for him.   It is fathers day weekend after all 

Shoefly pie - ok, may just try it...I looked up recipes online to see what it is.  Reminds me a bit of pecan pie....without the pecans of course.


----------



## senorak (Jun 15, 2019)

Troeg's brewery is right next door to the Suites at Hershey.  There are tours of the brewery, (my kids were impressed with the "behind the scenes tour" even when they were youngsters), and the food they serve is excellent!  For the adults, the variety of beer is excellent!


----------



## mdurette (Jun 16, 2019)

Can someone make a suggestion for something specifically to do in Lancaster?


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 16, 2019)

Lancaster is highly unusual for most people given the traditions of the Amish people.  For me it's fun just to see it.  Read this for some ideas:
https://lancasterpa.com/


----------



## bluehende (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Matt said:


> Lancaster is highly unusual for most people given the traditions of the Amish people.  For me it's fun just to see it.  Read this for some ideas:
> https://lancasterpa.com/



A buggy ride can be fun.  Also there are farm markets that can be roamed through.  There is one in bird in hand that is fun and has a lot of Amish products.  Dutch Wonderland is fun for young kids.  Our kids loved it until about 8 or 9.  There are farm museums that have a heavy farm equipment component.


----------



## senorak (Jun 16, 2019)

There are tours of several "food factories" in the general area:  Sturgis Pretzel, Wilbur Chocolate, etc.  If you like trains/locomotives, there is the Strasburg Railroad, train museums, etc.  
One "downside" to the Lancaster area, (if you are a dog lover)........it's known as the "puppy mill" capital of PA.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 17, 2019)

If you like flea markets--there are some amazing ones around there. Last time we stayed there, the sales lady? concierge? gave us a printed list of them. You drive 30 or 40 minutes and then suddenly, way out in the country, a huge open-air flea market appears before you. One will be on a Wednesday, one will be on a Friday, different days of the week. There's food, baked goods, vegetables, antiques, junk, toys, clothes, everything!


----------



## Fredward (Jun 17, 2019)

You didn't mention the specific dates of your trip but if you're "in the area" during the Kutztown Fair, its a fun way to spend the day. Its June 29-July 7th. https://www.kutztownfestival.com/calendar


----------



## mdurette (Jun 23, 2019)

We have returned from our trip - thanks everyone for the suggestions.

We spent a couple days in Hersheypark.   Nice, clean and even yes affordable!    They have an online special until the end of the month that everyone pays kids prices - it cost the 3 of us just over $100 for a day at the park.   I kept thinking if you are only looking for "rides" what a bargain over the major theme parks.    Also included is their water park and small zoo.   

I was looking for some native sugar snap peas (DD favorite) and noticed a "farmers market" towards Lancaster.    Oh boy - yes....as some of you mentioned here...that was NOT what I expected!    A farmers market where I live is usually a dozen local guys with folding tables and produce.   This was more like a Flea Market - but with food and pastries.   It was crazy....fresh meats on one side of the isle and socks on the other!   And oh yeah...I could of bought a crate of live chickens to take home!    Definitely a worth while trip for the experience and food shopping.

We brought DH to the mentioned auto museum for fathers day (he loved it)   It is a very nice facility.    He also went to the state police museum next door and found that interesting.   The academy is there too...with 2 weeks notice, you can set up a tour of the facility.    

For any of you with little ones that need a playground....within a 5 minute drive is Hershey's recreational facility.   They have a massive play structure and swings.   DD loves to swing and listen to music.   We took a deck of cards and had some nice outdoor hours there.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 23, 2019)

So glad you enjoyed it!  Another place for our "to-do" list....!


----------



## JudiZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Glad you had a good time. Made me start thinking about taking the grandkids in a couple of years.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 28, 2019)

missyrcrews said:


> So glad you enjoyed it!  Another place for our "to-do" list....!



If your kiddos like "rides" this certainly is the place.     This particular week, which I know you can do was great....midweek, it was slow in the park.  With the exception of their newest ride, there was not more than a 5 minute wait for anything.   And the price was great too!  (well compared to the major theme parks)   

The room would fit your crew too!


----------



## Panina (Jun 28, 2019)

mdurette said:


> We have returned from our trip - thanks everyone for the suggestions.
> 
> We spent a couple days in Hersheypark.   Nice, clean and even yes affordable!    They have an online special until the end of the month that everyone pays kids prices - it cost the 3 of us just over $100 for a day at the park.   I kept thinking if you are only looking for "rides" what a bargain over the major theme parks.    Also included is their water park and small zoo.
> 
> ...


It has been years since I have been there but your trip has given me a nudge to go again.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 28, 2019)

mdurette said:


> If your kiddos like "rides" this certainly is the place.     This particular week, which I know you can do was great....midweek, it was slow in the park.  With the exception of their newest ride, there was not more than a 5 minute wait for anything.   And the price was great too!  (well compared to the major theme parks)
> 
> The room would fit your crew too!



I am NOT a Disney fan...too many people too close together paying entirely too much for things.    BUT, I think that Hershey would be fun.  And it's close to some other things we'd like to see.  One of these days!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 29, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Hello All:
> 
> We will be headed to the Suites at Hershey for a week soon.    Any suggestions for day trips or simple things to do in the area to break up the day?
> 
> ...



Haven't been to the Amish Country in many years but this is what I remember were the fun things in the area:  I don't know how far they are from Hershey but it can't be too far.

There are a few amish farms and villages that are sightseeing activities that you definitely should try.  You will see amish carriges riding slowly on the roads in this area since some still live in another century at least at times.  

Millers restaurant had a great family style buffet for a reasonable cost.  There are other places also, but Millers stood out as one of the best.  We have gotten up early on Long Island and drove the 3 hours to Millers to have their great breakfast buffet. We ate so much that we didn't need anything else to eat until dinner.  So the cost of the meal gave us two nice restaurant meals.  

Dutch Wonderland is another nice amusement park which I believe is more reasonably priced than Hershey.  With Hershey you may have amusement park overload so the other activities may be better choices.   Also, while we enjoyed it as adults, it may be more suited for younger children than teenagers.  

If you are into history Gettysburg is about an hour away and is one National Park that you shouldn't miss.  I have been there at least 3 times.  If you are there around 4th of July there is a recreation of one of the battles.  You can easily spend a day or more there since it is a huge park with exhibits and stories about the battle that was a turning point of the civil war.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 2, 2019)

Happy to hear you are back and enjoyed your trip.

When the kids were younger, we went yearly for three/four nights and always stayed at Willow Valley.(not there anymore)......miss it.

We have gone every couple of years now just hubby and I and still enjoy it.  I did not see Kitchen Kettle mentioned.  Loved spending a few hours here too/shop/lunch.

We have done everything mentioned, Hershey, Gettysburg, the caverns, museums, corn maze, Strasburg Railroad, the Christmas place/house (can't think of the name), etc. etc.  We also spent the day twice at the Renaissance Fare.

You are all making me miss it.  I think it's time for a ride there.  My daughter will soon be about an hour away.  Much closer for hubby and I to take a ride (2 1/2 hours from me).


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 13, 2019)

Glad to read this thread as we just traded into Hershey for a week BUT in the off-season- 12/15-22 to be exact. We've been to Gettysburg.  We do plan to visit Philadelphia since that city's been on our bucket list. Is a day trip there doable? If not, we'd plan on a hotel night there during our t/s week. Are there any special Christmas events aside from those offered in Hershey Park? We do want to visit Pennsylvania Dutch country to see how it compares to our Ohio Amish communities. Any other tips for that time of year will be gratefully received, thanks!


----------

